

Want an internship in tech? Don't apply for one.  - lbr
http://loganrandolph.com/blog/2014/2/4/want-an-internship-in-tech-dont-apply-for-one

======
Wezc
Hey, Thanks for sharing. I enjoyed reading what you've done and your advice.
But you certainly spent a lot of time meeting this 50 people ! Can you
measured this amount of time ?

For someone who is not on site (like me) It’s very hard to go your way. Any
advice ?

~~~
lbr
I'm not sure the total number of hours spent. I spent between 20 mins and an
hour and 20 with these people.

I usually said I could meet for coffee or lunch and let them pick the place.
The location usually signaled to me how long the meeting would be - coffee at
starbucks is the shortest and nice lunch restaurant is longest.

If you are going to be in the US for a week, you could try to fill that week
with meetings. You can probably get two or three a day if you play your cards
right.

If not, you can try to chat by phone. It's harder - but still doable.

BUT... because you are a technical guy (I read your website) - the process
could be different for you...

I would start the same way: ask around to figure out what you really want to
do - this is universal. Then, with this information, I would craft a short
email (describing what you want, and your technical skills) that is easy for
people to forward - and send it around.

Good luck. And reach out with any questions. Happy to help. - lrandolph (at)
middlebury.edu

